# Warum funktioniert der Code nur einmal im Frame?



## melli2021 (30. Jan 2006)

Hallöchen, ich hätte mal wieder ein Frage. 

habe mir übers Internet nen Code für nen Hierarchical menu generieren lassen! 

Hab den genau unter den Button eingefügt. Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar. 

Nun wollte ich in dem Frame noch ein Button einsetzen und noch einmal den Code und nun funktioniert es nicht mehr. Immer wenn man auf den Pfeil klickt kommt die Meldung "Das Objekt unterstützt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht. nehme ich den Code vom 2. Button wieder heraus, funktioniert es wieder. Unterteile ich diesen Frame und habe ja somit 2 Frames funktioniert es auch ganz normal. Is in dem Code irgend eine Einstellung die besagt, dass man diesen Code nur einmal in einem Frame anwenden darf oder? 

P.S. Ich habe keine Ahnung davon.... 

Unter http://paidmailer.trabant-seite.de kann man das sehen. Es geht um den linken Frame und so wie dort der Butoton "deutsche Paidmailer" ist so möchte ich noch mehrere Dieser Button in diesen Frame einauen, halt auch mit dem Hierarchic Menu-Code. Hier ist der Code dazu. 

Ich weiß einiges ist ncoh nicht komplett ausgefüllt, kommt noch. Sollte ja erst nur nen Test sein 


```
<script> 
// CREDITS: 
// Hierarchical Menu Version 2.01 by Urs Dudli and Peter Gehrig 
// Copyright (c) 2002 Peter Gehrig and Urs Dudli. All rights reserved. 
// Permission given to use the script provided that this notice remains as is. 
// Additional scripts can be found at [url]http://www.24fun.com[/url]. 
// [email]info@24fun.ch[/email] 
// 2/22/2002 
// IMPORTANT: 
// If you add this script to a script-library or script-archive 
// you have to add a link to [url]http://www.24fun.com[/url] on the webpage 
// where this script Script will be running. 
var verspacetoplevel=5 
var verspacesublevel=2 
var horspace=3 
var textdeco="none" 
var minusimg=new Image() 
minusimg.src="../images/arrowdown.gif" 
var plusimg=new Image() 
plusimg.src="../images/arrowup.gif" 
var plusminusimgsrc=plusimg.src 
var content="" 
var fnttop="comic sans ms" 
var fnttopsize=11 
var fnttopcolor="red" 
var fnttopweight="bold" 
var fntsub="comic sans ms" 
var fntsubsize=10 
var fntsubcolor="blue" 
var fntsubweight="bold" 
var i_level=new Array(0,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1) 
var i_url=new Array("http://paidmailer.trabant-seite.de/Seiten/deuueber.htm","http://paidmailer.trabant-seite.de/Seiten/eurosmailer.html","http://","http://","http://","http://","http://","http://paidmailer.trabant-seite.de/Seiten/aloracs.htm","http://paidmailer.trabant-seite.de/Seiten/weiterePaidmailer.htm") 
var i_text=new Array("ÜBERSICHT","Eurosmailer","BannisDukatenportal","BonusAndCash","Geldspeicher","Moneyportal","Werbebote","Aloracs","weitere Mailer") 
var i_target=new Array("seite5","seite5","seite5","_blank","_blank","_blank","_blank","seite5","seite5") 
var whichi_opened=-1 
var i_opened=false 
var hassubmenus=false 
var istoppageitem=true 
var ie=document.all?1:0 
var ns6=document.getElementById&&!document.all?1:0 
var ns4=document.layers?1:0 
function closesublevels() { 
plusminusimgsrc=plusimg.src 
content="" 
content+="<table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing="+verspacesublevel+">" 
for (i=0;i<=i_level.length;i++) { 
hassubmenus=false 
if (i_level[i]==0) { 
var iplus=i+1 
if ((iplus<=i_level.length) && (i_level[iplus]==1)) { 
hassubmenus=true 
} 
if (hassubmenus) { 
if (!istoppageitem) { 
content+="<tr><td colspan=2>[img]emptypixel.gif[/img]</td></tr>" 
} 
istoppageitem=false; 
content+="<tr valign=middle>" 
content+="<td>" 
content+="<a href='javascript:opensublevels("+i+")'>" 
content+="[img]"+plusminusimgsrc+"[/img]</a>" 
content+="</td>" 
content+="<td>" 
content+="<a href='javascript:opensublevels("+i+")' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fnttop+";font-size:"+fnttopsize+"pt;color:"+fnttopcolor+";font-weight:"+fnttopweight+"'>" 
content+=i_text[i] 
content+="</a></td></tr>" 
} 
else { 
if (!istoppageitem) { 
content+="<tr><td colspan=2>[img]emptypixel.gif[/img]</td></tr>" 
} 
istoppageitem=false; 
content+="<tr valign=middle><td></td>" 
if (i_url[i]!="#" && i_url[i]!="" && i_url[i]!="http://" && i_url[i].indexOf("@")<0) { 
content+="<td><a href='"+i_url[i]+"' target='"+i_target[i]+"' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fnttop+";font-size:"+fnttopsize+"pt;color:"+fnttopcolor+";font-weight:"+fnttopweight+"'>" 
} 
else if (i_url[i].indexOf("@")>0) { 
content+="<td><a href='mailto:"+i_url[i]+"' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fnttop+";font-size:"+fnttopsize+"pt;color:"+fnttopcolor+";font-weight:"+fnttopweight+"'>" 
} 
else { 
i_url[i]="#" 
content+="<td><a href='"+i_url[i]+"' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fnttop+";font-size:"+fnttopsize+"pt;color:"+fnttopcolor+";font-weight:"+fnttopweight+"'>" 
} 
content+=i_text[i] 
content+="</a></td></tr>" 
} 
} 
} 
content+="</table>" 
istoppageitem=true; 
whichi_opened=-1 
if (ie) { 
menu.innerHTML=content 
} 
if (ns6) { 
document.getElementById("menu").innerHTML=content 
} 
if (ns4) { 
document.menutop.document.menu.document.write(content) 
document.menutop.document.menu.document.close() 
} 
} 
function opensublevels(thisiopened) { 
if (whichi_opened==thisiopened) { 
openurl() 
closesublevels() 
} 
else { 
whichi_opened=thisiopened 
content="" 
content+="<table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing="+verspacesublevel+">" 
for (i=0;i<=i_level.length;i++) { 
if (i_level[i]==0) { 
if (thisiopened==i) {i_opened=true} 
else {i_opened=false} 
var iplus=i+1 
if ((iplus<=i_level.length) && (i_level[iplus]==1)) {hassubmenus=true} 
else {hassubmenus=false} 
if (i_opened) {plusminusimgsrc=minusimg.src} 
else {plusminusimgsrc=plusimg.src} 
if (!istoppageitem) { 
content+="<tr><td colspan=2>[img]emptypixel.gif[/img]</td></tr>" 
} 
istoppageitem=false; 
content+="<tr valign=middle><td>" 
if (hassubmenus) { 
content+="<a href='javascript:opensublevels("+i+")'>" 
content+="[img]"+plusminusimgsrc+"[/img]</a>" 
} 
content+="</td>" 
content+="<td><a href='javascript:opensublevels("+i+")' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fnttop+";font-size:"+fnttopsize+"pt;color:"+fnttopcolor+";font-weight:"+fnttopweight+"'>" 
content+=i_text[i] 
content+="</a></td></tr>" 
} 
else if (i_level[i]==1 && i_opened){ 
content+="<tr valign=middle><td> </td>" 
if (i_url[i]!="#" && i_url[i]!="" && i_url[i]!="http://" && i_url[i].indexOf("@")<0) { 
content+="<td><a href='"+i_url[i]+"' target='"+i_target[i]+"' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fntsub+";font-size:"+fntsubsize+"pt;color:"+fntsubcolor+";font-weight:"+fntsubweight+"'>" 
} 
else if (i_url[i].indexOf("@")>0) { 
content+="<td><a href='mailto:"+i_url[i]+"' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fntsub+";font-size:"+fntsubsize+"pt;color:"+fntsubcolor+";font-weight:"+fntsubweight+"'>" 
} 
else { 
i_url[i]="#" 
content+="<td><a href='"+i_url[i]+"' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fntsub+";font-size:"+fntsubsize+"pt;color:"+fntsubcolor+";font-weight:"+fntsubweight+"'>" 
} 
content+=i_text[i] 
content+="</a></td></tr>" 
} 
} 
content+="</table>" 
if (ie) { 
menu.innerHTML=content 
} 
if (ns6) { 
document.getElementById("menu").innerHTML=content 
} 
if (ns4) { 
document.menutop.document.menu.document.write(content) 
document.menutop.document.menu.document.close() 
} 
istoppageitem=true; 
openurl() 
} 
} 
function openurl() { 
var selectedtarget=i_target[whichi_opened] 
var selectedurl=i_url[whichi_opened] 
if (selectedurl!="#" && selectedurl!="" && selectedurl!="http://" && selectedurl.indexOf("@")<0) { 
document.flink.target=selectedtarget 
document.flink.action=selectedurl 
document.flink.submit() 
} 
else if (selectedurl.indexOf("@")>0) { 
selectedurl="mailto:"+selectedurl 
document.flink.target=selectedtarget 
document.flink.action=selectedurl 
document.flink.submit() 
} 
} 
init() 
function init() { 
istoppageitem=true; 
content="" 
content+="<table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing="+verspacesublevel+">" 
for (i=0;i<=i_level.length;i++) { 
if (i_level[i]==0) { 
var iplus=i+1 
if ((iplus<=i_level.length) && (i_level[iplus]==1)) {hassubmenus=true} 
else {hassubmenus=false} 
if (!istoppageitem) { 
content+="<tr><td colspan=2>[img]emptypixel.gif[/img]</td></tr>" 
} 
istoppageitem=false; 
content+="<tr valign=middle><td>" 
if (hassubmenus) { 
content+="<a href='javascript:opensublevels("+i+")'>" 
content+="[img]"+plusminusimgsrc+"[/img]</a>" 
} 
content+="</td>" 
content+="<td><a href='javascript:opensublevels("+i+")' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fnttop+";font-size:"+fnttopsize+"pt;color:"+fnttopcolor+";font-weight:"+fnttopweight+"'>" 
content+=i_text[i] 
content+="</a></td></tr>" 
} 
else if (i_level[i]==1){ 
content+="<tr valign=middle><td> </td>" 
content+="<td><a href='"+i_url[i]+"' target='"+i_target[i]+"' style='text-decoration:"+textdeco+";font-family:"+fntsub+";font-size:"+fntsubsize+"pt;color:"+fntsubcolor+";font-weight:"+fntsubweight+"'>" 
content+=i_text[i] 
content+="</a></td></tr>" 
} 
} 
content+="</table>" 
istoppageitem=true; 
if (ie || ns6) { 
document.write('<span id="menu" style="position:relative">'+content+'</span>') 
document.close() 
} 
else if (ns4) { 
document.write('<ilayer name="menutop">') 
document.write('<layer name="menu">'+content+'</layer>') 
document.write('</ilayer>') 
document.close() 
} 
else { 
oldbrowser() 
} 
} 
function oldbrowser() { 
istoppageitem=true; 
content="" 
content+="<table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing="+verspacesublevel+">" 
for (i=0;i<=i_level.length;i++) { 
if (i_level[i]==0) { 
var iplus=i+1 
if ((iplus<=i_level.length) && (i_level[iplus]==1)) {hassubmenus=true} 
else {hassubmenus=false} 
if (!istoppageitem) { 
content+="<tr><td colspan=2>[img]emptypixel.gif[/img]</td></tr>" 
} 
istoppageitem=false; 
content+="<tr valign=middle><td>" 
if (hassubmenus) { 
content+="[img]"+plusminusimgsrc+"[/img]" 
} 
content+="</td>" 
content+="<td><a href='"+i_url[i]+"' target='"+i_target[i]+"'><font size=3 face="+fnttop+" color="+fnttopcolor+">" 
content+=i_text[i] 
content+="</font></a></td></tr>" 
} 
else if (i_level[i]==1){ 
content+="<tr valign=middle><td> </td>" 
content+="<td><a href='"+i_url[i]+"' target='"+i_target[i]+"'><font size=2 face='"+fntsub+"' color="+fntsubcolor+">" 
content+=i_text[i] 
content+="</font></a></td></tr>" 
} 
} 
content+="</table>" 
document.write(content) 
document.close() 
} 
function reloadpage() { 
location.reload(true) 
} 
if (ns4 || ns6 || ie) { 
window.onload=closesublevels 
} 
if (ns4 || ns6 || ie) { 
window.onresize=reloadpage 
} 
</script><form name="flink" target="_blank" action="http://www.24fun.com"> 
<input type=hidden value=""> 
</form>
```

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!!!! 

Gruß und Danke im Voraus, Melli


----------



## Sky (30. Jan 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16974 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Java ist nicht JavaScript"


----------



## stev.glasow (30. Jan 2006)

*verschoben*


----------

